# I just inhereted stupid money.  Whats available?



## John Gailey (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bike (Oct 4, 2018)

My whole place!!!!!!!!!!!!!! full of bike stuff!!! Sorry for your loss and congratulations!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2018)

Honestly, stupid $$ can buy anything you want.
Go after stuff thats not "For Sale" and OWN it.
I would sell a bike I owned for years if I got stupid $$ offer to OWN it.
Try not to be in a hurry to spend it.
Please show us what you get.


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 5, 2018)

It is only stupid money if you do stupid things with it . TAKE YOUR TIME ON ALL THINGS YOU CONSIDER DOING WITH IT . Look at most past lottery winners who waste it and have nothing a few years later . Put at least 50% somewhere you can't easily get to it (for retirement )and 10% play money that does not matter where it goes


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 5, 2018)

Good counsel.  I will cool my jets.


----------



## Tikibar (Oct 5, 2018)

*The Notecard*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/09/16/this-4x6-index-card-has-all-the-financial-advice-youll-ever-need


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2018)

I'd like a Argyle opposed twin scooter....please


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 5, 2018)

One man's stupid money is another man's chump change.  So, a couple Schwinn middleweight girls bikes may fit your bill, or maybe a truckload of unrestored high end stuff is required. One thing I'd avoid is restored bikes. Few people want them, and when the hobby tanks, they'll be the first to become even less valuable.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 5, 2018)

Put it in the bank and pretend like nothing happened. I can’t find stuff for sale when I’m not looking. My wife has trained me well


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Where are you located? V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2018)

Well, If you want to spend a little bit of it,
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/funds-needed.140417/

Also, my friend that builds these is toying with doing a car and is always looking to try something different


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2018)

Yea Marmons are what stupid $$ is for.


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Where are you located? V/r Shawn




Yes, please tell us 'cause it's so difficult to hover over your user name and see that you're in Cincinnati................


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> Yes, please tell us 'cause it's so difficult to hover over your user name and see that you're in Cincinnati................



Wow Thanks Dick errr I mean Dan


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 5, 2018)

I have this one available


----------



## locomotion (Oct 5, 2018)

What are you looking for? What is your holy grail? What are your interests? What types of bikes do you like? Age? Color? Options? Riders? Show bikes? Restored or unrestored?
What is stupid money for you? Might be $1K to a guy and $1million to the next guy! It's all relative.
Please help us funnel your search, I can't wait to see what will be seriously offered to you!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 5, 2018)

My entire collection is for sale and it is amazing and only 6 million dollars, man!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2018)

alas, I have nothing very valuable/desirable unless you happen to like Stationary engine stuff.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 5, 2018)

do you think i could borrow 20 dollars, i will get it back to you


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2018)

Buy what you like.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I have this one available View attachment 878830


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 5, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> My entire collection is for sale and it is amazing and only 6 million dollars, man!



PM sent


----------



## Barto (Oct 5, 2018)

Bet you'll have a few new friends.  See a good finance person, think long term and don't be stupid!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Maybe but you would have to come to Georgia to get it. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2018)

What do you call stupid money ??


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2018)

vincev said:


> What do you call stupid money ??



Maybe Boris sent him a buck via PayPal


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 5, 2018)

I think chump change  is stupid money


----------



## stezell (Oct 5, 2018)

I've always been told there's no such thing as stupid money, just stupid people. I would definitely hold off John.
Sean


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 5, 2018)

Buy the best of whatever it is that turns you on and it will never be stupid money.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 5, 2018)

John’s a good guy, bought a silver king from me a couple years back. Buy the best it will only go up in value.
Congrats John


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe but you would have to come to Georgia to get it. V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> View attachment 879075



I like it!  I have family in Georgia.


----------



## Ed Minas (Oct 5, 2018)

I have found it is always easier to buy than it is sell because others may not value it as much as you do. I agree with most here don’t rush into anything.  But when you decide to cut loose of some cash buy what you really really like and never buy anything like cars, bikes or antiques with the thought of it as investment.  If you like and enjoy it buy but realize you maybe the only one that values it as much as you do.


----------



## Beads (Oct 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe but you would have to come to Georgia to get it. V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> View attachment 879075



My stupid $$$ could only afford the ducks!!! ;((


----------



## Kato (Oct 6, 2018)

Have the 47 CWC Roadmaster I have listed and a 51 Schwinn I'm selling / selling soon.........and I'm local


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 6, 2018)

Wait, what? You got "Stupid  money" Give it to me then, I got magic that turns it into smart money.   Dam, if I could just get .0001 of the "Stupid Money" being floated I'd be too rich to play in the net. I bet you'll need my address or place to send it as well?,  Ya dumb A. [grin]


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 6, 2018)

Putting an ad like that on here is like putting an ad "I just inherited money and I'm looking for long lost relatives to share the wealth with!"


----------



## kreika (Oct 6, 2018)

The man asked for bikes.....


----------



## Pauliemon (Oct 6, 2018)

Anything Elgin,...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2018)

I'd take the Dusenburg 20 Grand if I had stupid money. All my money is smart, it hides so I can't find it.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## TRM (Oct 7, 2018)

If you're serious about spending '_*stupid*_ money' on bikes, apparently Cook Brothers bike parts have great potential for doing just that.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332824799352


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 7, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Putting an ad like that on here is like putting an ad "I just inherited money and I'm looking for long lost relatives to share the wealth with!"



They received stupid money too.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, in that case, then might I recommend the 10 place Orient by Waltham mfg.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2018)

This is pretty cool!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2018)

This one's pretty sweet.
And did you know?
He used Schwinn paint!
How cool is that?





























"The Schwinn bicycle paint gives it pop!"


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't think, there's enough stupid money in the World, to be able to buy this classic piece of Americana.
F'n, Priceless!


----------



## Greg Kozak (Oct 11, 2018)

How about a Studer Type 1 cylindrical grinder. It's the only one in the U.S.A. and I've only seen photos of two others, both in Switzerland.
$10,000.


----------



## Goatroper (Nov 18, 2018)

BIKES ……!!!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 881345
> 
> View attachment 881346
> 
> ...



Great story! Thanks for sharing it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2018)

cylindrical grinder 







Greg Kozak said:


> How about a Studer Type 1 cylindrical grinder. It's the only one in the U.S.A. and I've only seen photos of two others, both in Switzerland.
> $10,000.View attachment 882060
> View attachment 882061
> 
> View attachment 882062



It reminds me of photos I've seen of the old machine shops with leather belts running everywhere. One power supply running many different things with belts. Cool!
I bet the reason they did the belts on a cylindrical grinder is because of how smooth they would run. The belts don't transfer any small vibrations like you might get from direct gearing, that might transfer waves or funny marks while grinding. I would sometimes have this problem while machining long shafts with lathes that came over on the Mayflower as ballast. 

My shop was real cheap, one lathe had an old truck stick shift transmission for changing speeds. Ha Ha Ha
I couldn't believe it the first time I used it. It actually worked pretty good, but looked pretty funny. Barry


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 4, 2018)

fattyre said:


>




That's what killed John Entwistle of The Who, I believe.


----------



## morton (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd like to think that if I came into "stupid money," I would first talk with a  trust worthy financial advisor to secure the future for my family.  With some of the remainder I would buy a new van and a few bikes I always wanted, and spend the rest on charitable causes.

I have no desire to have 200 bikes or collectable cars, or art, etc.  Instead I would finance the local no-kill animal shelters and find disabled vets and build them a house.  To hell with 200 foot yatchs or 25 room mansions.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 4, 2018)

That's because of Lucky Dog, I know, dogs and cats make you happy and keep you grounded. 

I'd still buy my small rental house of 12 years and make the lottery commission move their sign down the interstate out of the view of my kitchen window though.


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2018)

INVEST m'boy, INVEST!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/earn-big-money-now.143191/


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 4, 2018)

bricycle said:


> alas, I have nothing very valuable/desirable unless you happen to like Stationary engine stuff.



You’re a hit and miss guy as well?



This one is actually throttle governed....


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 4, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> Thanks for the input.



Look for what makes you happy but only acquire nice original unrestored. 
If you’re looking for a good investment, buy LAND.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 879777




Another Delahaye? Saw a blue one last week, too COMMON


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm thinking stupid $$$ would be $500,000.00 and up


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't bought any BACON yet this month. Albertson's had BOGO whole hams though.


----------

